# Apple snail eggs! *photos and video of snail*



## KimandKarasi

I have three apple snails I got out of the ditch at our park, ranging from a little bigger than a golf ball to tennisball size, and recently I found a huge strip of eggs above the water line!!! I HAD to share it!! lol!


















^ that long tube is actually a lung; they can breathe underwater and above water thanks to that cool contraption! 









And this is a little baby I found running around the tank, when i'm very sure it didnt come out of an egg because this batch is the first... It may have been trapped in the big guy's shell then snuck out after a while, haha! but i think it's just adorable 





Also, when I first went out and found these guys, I also found a dragonfly larvae (which i had never seen in real life until that moment) so I wanted to share that as well in case yall had never seen one either!! 





The weird looking photo is actually a video if you want to see my little snail/alien try and reach for the tank wall from the fake log


----------



## bigred

Very cool red eggs that should be very interesting to watch and see what happens. Do those eggs need flowing water for oxogen, just wondering. Thanks for posting, they are very nice


----------



## dmmj

Always good to have dragonfly larvae around, they love to eat mosquito larvae.


----------



## KimandKarasi

I... dont think they need water flowing over them, but i'm actually not sure.. if they do the snail shouldn't have laid them above the water! it does stay humid in the tank, so mmaybe that helps, but I think they wont be in those eggs for very long... I wish I knew more on the subject really! lol!


----------



## bigred

KimandKarasi said:


> I... dont think they need water flowing over them, but i'm actually not sure.. if they do the snail shouldn't have laid them above the water! it does stay humid in the tank, so mmaybe that helps, but I think they wont be in those eggs for very long... I wish I knew more on the subject really! lol!



Well just wait and see, Im sure there is more eggs to come


----------



## KimandKarasi

bigred said:


> KimandKarasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I... dont think they need water flowing over them, but i'm actually not sure.. if they do the snail shouldn't have laid them above the water! it does stay humid in the tank, so mmaybe that helps, but I think they wont be in those eggs for very long... I wish I knew more on the subject really! lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well just wait and see, Im sure there is more eggs to come
Click to expand...


Seeing as there's 3, they all have the ability to switch from male to female freely, AND they already have the ball rolling? I sure hope there are more to come! lol! I'm going to try and release the ones I can back into the ditch I found their parents in when they get big enough.


----------



## wellington

I can't wait to see the eggs hatch, so don't forget pics. I have the dragonfly larvae in my pond every summer. They always creeped me out when I was cleaning the pond, until I finally looked them up to see what they were. Now I want them in my pond, I love dragonflies.


----------



## NudistApple

Goooooood, snails are the worst! If the whole tank is dedicated to them, then cool, but if you actually have fish in there, watch out. The infestations can seriously lower your water quality. And it's almost impossible to keep on top of getting excess babies out of there.

I fought with some for absolutely months before I removed all of my fish, and borrowed a turtle from a friend to take care of the little buggers.

It's cool to watch them develop, for like, one clutch.


----------



## Kristina

Apple snails are not hermaphrodites like many other snails. They actually are either male or female and stay that way; you have to have a pair to breed.

They lay their eggs above the water line, and when the babies hatch, they crawl down into the water. They won't "infest" a tank like ponds snails or ramshorns, because if you don't want babies, you can just scrape the eggs off the glass, freeze them, and then dispose of them.

I raised pomacea bridgesii for years. I had some beautiful colors. 

Here is an adult laying her eggs.






The finished product. Different species have different colored eggs.






Blues, purples, pinks, magentas, jades, whites...






Blue, pink, and purple.






Big white, I believe this one was male.






The interesting thing is that they have different colored feet, which makes for different colored shells. The dark purple and the magentas have the same color shells, but the magentas have light colored feet, which makes them lighter, and the dark purples have black feet, which makes them darker.

Eating a piece of "Snello" or snail jello (I can give you the recipe)






This one was always one of my favorites, he was SOOOO white and pretty.






On another note - I would positively LOVE to have some of those babies when they hatch!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## Baoh

They seem to be "cana" snails. I have some, too. Very cool. The siphon feeds the lung and they do have individual sexes. It is cool that you got egg masses. If you do want to send any eggs or babies out and you care about this sort of thing, check the legality of that, as I think there is some kind of restriction involved (like not shipping across state lines of something like that) due to invasive status.


----------



## Akronic

last time i had a snail out break in my tank i just added some clown loaches.....those guys love to eat snails


----------



## KimandKarasi

Kristina said:


> Apple snails are not hermaphrodites like many other snails. They actually are either male or female and stay that way; you have to have a pair to breed.
> 
> They lay their eggs above the water line, and when the babies hatch, they crawl down into the water. They won't "infest" a tank like ponds snails or ramshorns, because if you don't want babies, you can just scrape the eggs off the glass, freeze them, and then dispose of them.
> 
> I raised pomacea bridgesii for years. I had some beautiful colors.
> 
> Here is an adult laying her eggs.
> 
> The finished product. Different species have different colored eggs.
> 
> Blues, purples, pinks, magentas, jades, whites...
> 
> Blue, pink, and purple.
> 
> Big white, I believe this one was male.
> 
> The interesting thing is that they have different colored feet, which makes for different colored shells. The dark purple and the magentas have the same color shells, but the magentas have light colored feet, which makes them lighter, and the dark purples have black feet, which makes them darker.
> 
> Eating a piece of "Snello" or snail jello (I can give you the recipe)
> 
> This one was always one of my favorites, he was SOOOO white and pretty.
> 
> On another note - I would positively LOVE to have some of those babies when they hatch!



Oh wow!!! Thank you for those pictures!!! I think they're beautiful! And I would love that snello recipe! (that's such an awesome name XD snello...) Also, to the post before yes, they do have a tank dedicated just to them, so water quality (though it sortof is an issue) isn't TOO much of an issue.  if they have separate genders, how can you tell between male and female? Kristina, I would love to share my baby snail clutch with you! I'll pm you soon! 



Akronic said:


> last time i had a snail out break in my tank i just added some clown loaches.....those guys love to eat snails



Is THAT who was killing my smaller snails before I gave them their own tank???  lol! I was buying multiple from Petsmart and Petco but no matter what they would always end up eaten... I thought it had to do with size, so I went out and caught some of my own that were all already huge.  then decided to just give them their own tank.. I put one in with a jack Dempsey and an African banded cichlid and the shell ended up getting cracked somehow, so I thought it best to just give them their own tank (littlest guy still has his crack  it heals though right?)


----------



## Jacob

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacqui

I have always thought snails fascinating, bu after seeing those colors, wow! Now I want some.


----------



## dmarcus

I think that is cool, we keep the mystery snails and have gotten one set of eggs but they were not fertile  


I would like that snello recipe also "please"  ...


----------



## Kristina

Well I did some checking, and unfortunately it would not be legal for me to receive any of these babies across state lines, so, bummer 

However, looking at my old photos has re-inspired me to get back into raising Pomacea bridgesii. I'll get more into that in my own thread 

As far as the Snello goes, I'll post a thread to that as well, and link it here


----------



## KimandKarasi

Kristina said:


> Well I did some checking, and unfortunately it would not be legal for me to receive any of these babies across state lines, so, bummer
> 
> However, looking at my old photos has re-inspired me to get back into raising Pomacea bridgesii. I'll get more into that in my own thread
> 
> As far as the Snello goes, I'll post a thread to that as well, and link it here



Depending where you live I could bring them to you personally, or is that still considered shipping?  and thank you I'n advance for the snello recipe! It sounds awesome.


----------



## Kristina

Anything across state lines is a problem... And I am about 1,320 miles away from you 

Here is the link - http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...-for-feeding-pet-aquatic-snails#axzz1vj3ERRN0


----------



## KimandKarasi

I've taken a 14 hour trip non-stop around 856 miles, what's another 300 or so? Lol! But the fact that it's illegal means I can't even if I had the urge to leave state again, haha!  thank you very much for the recipe!


----------



## KimandKarasi

UPDATE: The eggs have now hatched! They didnt exactly come crawling out, my dad had left the lid off, so the lack of humidity caused them to break off the wall  at first I was worried, but when I looked in the tank there are hundreds of tiny white dots swimming around (faster than I expected..) and I can vaguely see snail features.. I tried to take a picture, but they are probably half the size of the point on a pen... So I'll take whatever picture I can as soon as its possible! lol. right now I guess i'm just worried about the survival rate... Will the parent snails eat them? even if its by accident, it seems very possible...


----------



## kurmaraja12

I'm so jealous, I had apple snails for years and they would lay eggs all the time but they either dropped into the water and were eaten or dried out before they hatched :-( good job hatching them!


----------



## Jacqui

Neat!!


----------



## KimandKarasi

well theres been an update! lol, a second snail has laid ANOTHER batch of eggs! lol! it was the smallest snail of the three this time. I'm really not sure which is male or female.. I had three, but the biggest one passed the other day of old age, and since I dont know which of the two bigger ones laid the first batch of eggs, i'm not entirely positive if the one that assed was male, meaning I now have 2 females, or if it was a female who passed after laying her batch, whereas I now still have a male and a female. :-/ I just dont know... lol...


----------



## Kristina

Hmmm, swimming? I don't think what you are seeing is baby apple snails if they are swimming. Possibly could be insuforia. The baby apple snails have a shell when they hatch, and don't go through a free swimming stage like nerites or other snails. 

If the egg mass fell in the tank, that means the babies drowned, unfortunately.


----------



## KimandKarasi

Well they all look like little white shelled snails if you REALLY look at them... They only swam around for a little, now they all stay on the rocks on the bottom... We'll see what they are when they grow up
I guess... They act like snails in my opinion, but the fast jetting around for the first day caught me offguard....


----------



## Kristina

Do you have other snails in the aquarium, like ramshorns or bladder/pond snails? They have a very short free swimming stage.


----------



## Zamric

bet you got a male now! maybe even 2 or 1000!

Question...? Are they like Jellybeans and each color taste differant?


----------

